# Rexlight



## grapplex (Jan 11, 2007)

...
*
*http://www.dealextreme.com/


----------



## LA OZ (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

Nice, keep on coming. We need more competition here. The P1D CE is too expensive.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

This SS lights seems interesting.

Uses Q2 bin XR-E
Uses the same circuit as the P1D but without the larger head. I'd definitely go for that


----------



## LifeNRA (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*



x2x3x2 said:


> This SS lights seems interesting.
> 
> Uses Q2 bin XR-E
> Uses the same circuit as the P1D but without the larger head. I'd definitely go for that


Group buy?


----------



## loveit (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

That looks like a nice light!


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

lol, will definitely take up a slot if ur planning one LifeNRA 
looks nice and quite promising, but i dont understand how it can use the P1D circuit but not be branded Fenix?

btw, i do not see the AA XR-E clicky. care to post a direct link to the pic bro?


----------



## LifeNRA (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*



x2x3x2 said:


> lol, will definitely take up a slot if ur planning one LifeNRA


I don't organize group buys I just participate in them. :lolsign:


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

Theres also another interesting light which takes multiple battery types and gives different corressponding outputs for 1AA, 2AA and 3.7V Li-Ion (check out last 3 bullet points).
Being sold by Lxs969, but how do i contact this guy anyway?

Here's taken directly from the translated thread:

CREE XR-E Xlamp LED color temperature grades : WC (6200-6800K) brightness levels : P4 above. 
数字调光：低亮模式→中亮模式→高亮模式→爆闪→循环<br/>记忆功能：任何一档点亮时间>10秒。→ : Low-mode digital dimming bright flash burst mode → Gao → cycle model → "br/> memory : brightened stall any time, "10 seconds. 下次打开手电。The next open beam. 记忆此档模式。This memory stall mode. 任何一档点亮时间<10秒，下次开机循环至下一模式。Any time a stall brightened "10 seconds, switched on the next cycle to the next model. 
调光特点：低亮模式保证没有频闪。Light features : low-mode to ensure that no strobe. 
建议电源：1AA；2AA（配加长筒）；也可以使用14500锂电（调光效果不明显，但能正常点亮而不会烧坏线路及LED）。Power : 1AA;2AA proposal (Adding barreled); Lithium can also use 14500 (dimming effect connection But not burn lines and normal brightened LED). 
体积：91.00mm×20.00mm(头部20.00mm；尾部19.40mm)。Volume : 91.00mm x 20.00mm (head 20.00mm; tail 19.40mm). 
外壳材料：进口铝合金6061-T6。6061-T6 aluminum alloy casing material : imports. 
防水：水下5米。Waterproof : five meters underwater. 
开关：尾部按键开关。Button Switch Switch : tail. 
颜色：军灰色及黑色。Color : gray and black army. 
表面处理：1）军灰色：0-5度低温小电流氧化（HA III）。Surface Treatment : 1) a small army of gray : Current low temperature oxidation of 0-5 degrees (HA III). 2）黑色：10-12度低温小电流氧化（HA II）。2) : 10-12 degrees black small current low temperature oxidation (HA II). 
包装：高级烫金塑胶礼品盒。Blocking : plastic packaging senior gift boxes. 
聚光系统：CREE XR-E第二代专用透镜（比第一批供货时使用透镜有很大的进步）。XR-E second-generation collector : CREE special lens (lens than the use of the first batch of goods made considerable progress). 
附件：开关（包括镀金弹簧，PCB板）1只。Annex : switch (including gold spring PCB) only. 硅胶帽一只。A silicone cap. 硅胶防水O圈2只。Only two waterproof silicone O-ring. 

1。1. NI-MH 2500mhA的，40-50mA/110-120mA/350-380mA (低/中/高亮)NI 2500mhA. 40-50mA/110-120mA/350-380mA (low / medium / Gao) 

2。2.4V直流电源（相当于2AA，当然是有差别的了），60-68mA/145-155mA/550-580mA2.2.4V DC power supply (or 2AA, of course, there is a difference). 60-68mA/145-155mA/550-580mA 

3. 3.7V直流电源(相当于理电，直流电源的使用和理电的实际使用是有差别的。上面的2。4V直流电源也是)，340-350mA/360-390mA/720-760mA3. 3.7V DC power supply (equivalent -- Jimmy, DC power supply -- the rationale for the use and actual use of a difference. DC power supply as well as the diagrams above). 340-350mA/360-390mA/720-760mA


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

the AA looks really good!


----------



## jhawkins1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

the manufacturer seems to be at www.rexlight.com

Edit: Translated: http://translate.google.com/transla...ev=/search?q=rexlight&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=G


----------



## jhawkins1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

here is a link to someones webpage who has one. looks like a nice box comes with it, pretty cool light

http://translate.google.com/transla...fe=off&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## HiltiHome (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

The sides from the first post are loading very slow...
finally i got a few pics:


----------



## 9volt (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

Looks like a Jetbeam with a modified body


----------



## grapplex (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

...


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

Dang looks like some nice competition coming up... Q2 bin?!


----------



## grapplex (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

...


----------



## solaris (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

Count me in for a GB


----------



## LifeNRA (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

Wonder what the beam pattern looks like with the smooth reflectors?


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

I'll take one.


----------



## Upplyst (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

I found some more here  And beamshots!

http://www.xanga.com/williamobikl


----------



## thefish (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

If anyone gets a group buy going I would take one!


----------



## Jorge Banner (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

I would take one, if I may.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

.


----------



## EVOeight (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

It has a clickie! Count me in for sure!


----------



## Julian Holtz (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

Im interested, too. Thanks @ all for the links.


----------



## mcmc (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

hook. it. up.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

I would like to know more about that SS CR123 Light 



Benny


----------



## vetkaw63 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

I would take a couple.
Mike


----------



## timcodes (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

I'll take two!


----------



## LiteBrite (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

Is there a website we can buy it from? 

Is the Q2 better than the JetBeam's P4?


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

I want one.


----------



## teststrips (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

I'll take one, just point me where to send the $$$$


----------



## Radio (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

two please!


:buddies:


----------



## cheapo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

input voltage? multi stage?


----------



## Jaygnar (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

What's the priceon these? The links are way slow.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

someone said somthing like $19. I like the look of this light, except for the smooth reflector and the 10 second memory thing


----------



## Jaygnar (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

Thanks, cheapo!


----------



## grapplex (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*



MorpheusT1 said:


> I would like to know more about that SS CR123 Light
> 
> 
> 
> Benny



Hey Benny,

If I'm reading this correctly (which is not even close to certain), you're going to have a hard time.

" About 10 triumph limitation “it is produced the articles not for sale " is from China. The circuit says that with P1D CE it is same."

"Means" there are about 10 of these being produced as a small run custon project from Fenix parts and that it is not for sale.

Now we need someone to copy this copy closely and make some nice SS lights. I'd buy one.


Kevin


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



> It's in the first post of this thread. Currently it appears that the multilevel version is $23.00. it also appears that a 2AA tube will be extra, and a cr123 tube does not yet exist, but the light will burn 14500 Li Ion.


Wow, this would be ideal for a general use flashlgiht for me. I've been looking into finding a good host 1AA light, and then modifying it to work with a 14500 LiIon cell and Cree LED. Having one of these available out of the box would be great. If these become available, I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Martini (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Since this is my present hang-up, I might as well ask: CC or PWM? There doesn't seem to be any mention of it in the stuff that's been posted, but I'm relying on Babel fish.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

i'll e-mail em and asked about availability.


----------



## mcmc (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

if you are able, i'm in for 2!


----------



## cheapo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

i asked them whether or not they are able. I cant conduct a group buy, i am not yet of age, but i did ask if they will be available, and if they reply, i will request that they send a dealer here to cpf.

-David


----------



## DrifT3R (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

WHOO, im going to Shenzen in a few months. probably buy like 50 lights. =]


----------



## LA OZ (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

DrifT3R, I don't mind doing the quality check for you when you come back . I am a Melburnian.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I like the fact they use whitish translucent o-rings, matches better to the HA natural finish than black or orange 

Nice floody beam, i think there's an option to interchange the REFLECOR and LENS in the package as well. A first i think for these Chinese lights  Very nice.

Btw, anyone understands what that 10 second feature is all about regarding the AA light?

Lastly, is www.rexlight.com by Lxs969 which originally posted the lights? From the msg board he seems to be producing a number of items, but the rexlight seems to only have that one?


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

A rear clicky that does tailstands? Heck yeah! Sign me up.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## jdriller (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I'm in.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Interesting, I think I will wait for the Fenix to arrive


----------



## grapplex (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## grapplex (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Aw shucks, I thought x2x3x2 would have a group buy going before I went to bed...


----------



## kwando (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

wow... hope someone can get a GB started... i will take two


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*



grapplex said:


> which looks like a Fenix, which looks like a Liteflux, which looks like a Lumapower, which looks like an Ultrafire, which looks like a Chinese 1AA clickie...as opposed to what a Surefire would look like (a chinese 1 AA clickie with a few big nuts machined into the body). All the Chinese 1AA twisties look like a Civictor, too. Originality costs extra ; )


 
Looks more like the unwanted offspring of the fenix and jetbeam that got adopted by a liteflux with a cost closer to the civictor.:lolsign:. This seems to be my first pick, seeing that is can run on an aa and is using what looks more like hard ano mil spec.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Yes, Q2 is higher and we are expecting the Q2 and Q3 LED offerings to come out anytime soon. 

Guess after the initial "any Cree is fine" phase is over, ppl will start swapping for the higher bins


----------



## ace0001a (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Hey guys, I've been in contact with Waion. He's the guy that did the sale of the Spiderfire lights:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/146757&highlight=spiderfire

He told me he'd make up his mind after he got a sample. I'm suggesting to all who want a Rexlight to contact him to let him know your interest. I'm sure if he sees there's enough interest, then we'll all have a chance to get one.

I got the Spiderfire OEM light from him and let me say it's an excellent product, especially for the money. He also has been selling Cree emitters and stars. So I think he'd be the guy to talk to into getting some Rexlights...


----------



## grapplex (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## gunga (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Yep, I got in on the Jetbeam GB, and I'm salivating at the thought of the new Fenixes, so I will add my name to this non-Gb thread!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*



kevinm said:


> Hey Benny,
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly (which is not even close to certain), you're going to have a hard time.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the heads up 
I really do like the looks of it.



Hopefully Fenix will offer a SS Light as a production light.



Benny


----------



## Mike Painter (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

When The Fenix was announced I cringed at the thought of having to use two hands to turn it on and to change levels. I'm still against it. 
There are just to many times I would have to put something down or let something go to turn it on and having to cycle through things with the twist & wait method is a pain. A tail clicky or a big bump for finding the button by hand is a must have for something on a keychain.
(Well dear, I put the groceries down so I could turn on the light to find the keyhole and, and well I'll drive back and see if they are still there. Yes, Ill get more ice cream.)


----------



## daywalker (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I got an answer from litemania for the SS 123 light. It is right that there where only ten of them made and they are all gone.

But if waion will organize a groupbuy of the other light i sure will be in.:rock:


----------



## ace0001a (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



daywalker said:


> But if waion will organize a groupbuy of the other light i sure will be in.:rock:



Like I said guys, anyone who wants the Rexlight should message Waion to express your interest. Sure he can read what people are saying in this thread, but it wouldn't hurt to actually directly let him know you want one. I already did...


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I think it would be better to direct Waion to this thread rather than having everyone flood him with PM's.
This sub $30 will easily fetch at least 100 pieces in a GB if any of the initial XR-E GB are any indication.

Also this light has nice added features to make it different from the Jetbeam such as proportionate output to power ratio from 1.2 to 3.7V (accept for low and medium at 3.7V), an option to interchange reflector or lens, and check out that nice looking gift box  reminds me of the Fenix packaging when they first came out.


----------



## Concept (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Wow another one added to the fray. I will be strong, I will be strong.


----------



## outofgum (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I'm in for one if a GB actually happens.


----------



## Walt175 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I got in on one of the Jetbeam GB's, but at these prices, I can once again afford to "buy both"!!!!


----------



## datiLED (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I'd _really_ like one of the SS CREE lights that x2x3x2 posted. But, I would have a hard time resisting an AA CREE clickie for under $30 if it had decent regulation.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

check this out!!! just got an e-mail back from them saying :

"MOQ:100 PCS UNIT PRICE: USD 25.00/PCS "

cool! I'll ask about a group buy.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



cheapo said:


> check this out!!! just got an e-mail back from them saying :
> 
> "MOQ:100 PCS UNIT PRICE: USD 25.00/PCS "
> 
> cool! I'll ask about a group buy.


 
Sign me up!!! :rock:


----------



## ynggrsshppr (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I'll probably sign up once the details are finalized in a GB thread if we're going to do one. What am I going to do with all these lights


----------



## LiteBrite (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

one for me. When is the group buy?


----------



## cheapo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

i will try to see what they can do for us, but i cannot host a group buy, i'm still in high school.

-David


----------



## coyote (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

nice light!


----------



## Mike Painter (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*



x2x3x2 said:


> Theres also another interesting light which takes multiple battery types and gives different corressponding outputs for 1AA, 2AA and 3.7V Li-Ion (check out last 3 bullet points).
> Being sold by Lxs969, but how do i contact this guy anyway?



Clicking on the envelope in the original page gives [email protected]


----------



## cheapo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

check this out: http://www.led.net.cn/ledlighting/flashlight1.htm


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Thanks mike, i tried clicking on that earlier but nothing appeared. Did u have to register on the forums first?


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



cheapo said:


> check this out!!! just got an e-mail back from them saying :
> 
> "MOQ:100 PCS UNIT PRICE: USD 25.00/PCS "
> 
> cool! I'll ask about a group buy.



I'LL TAKE ONE!





Oh... wait... I already said that in this thread. 





I e-mailed them about how to get a hold of these, and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

i might just dive into the deep end on this one, and test it for CPF's sake


----------



## ace0001a (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Cheapo, if you can get a GB going then count me in for one!


----------



## grapplex (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

$25/ea to the GB organiser, but if the supplier doesn't take paypal, there's Telegraphic Transfer fees, then there's gonna be packing material and also the re-shipping fees. I guess the final price might be somewhere like $32-35? 

Also, not that paypal offers superb protection (esp. international deals), but I think a Telegraphic Transfer is even more risky. It may be unlikely, but who knows, maybe we'll never see the money or the lights. (Just being cautious) 

And I believe Jetbeam will have its Cree clickie AA soon; hopefully at a similar price ??


----------



## chanamasala (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



LEDcandle said:


> And I believe Jetbeam will have its Cree clickie AA soon; hopefully at a similar price ??



Rexlight would be wise to quickly sell their product at a low price to us before the competition comes.


----------



## hikari (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Dang, just came acros this thread...Me too please, in for ONE if there's a group buy. TYVM.


----------



## Martini (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Since this is not an official feeler thread, I don't think the "me toos" are really appropriate. If anyone is interested in doing a GB and wants to gauge interest, it's simple enough to put out a feeler. I think that we've given this thread the appearance of a feeler, and may be getting people's hopes up unnecessarily. If/when someone posts a feeler or outright GB thread, we should all post our interest there.

_Disclaimer: I am not a moderator. I could be way off base here._


----------



## gryphon50 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I'll take 2 when the time comes.....

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## grapplex (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## Wim Hertog (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Hi guys,

I have experience in dealing with Chinese companies (payment, shipping etc) as we already developed a line of compact fluorescent lights for my company together with a chinese manufacturer. I'm also doing another group buy for the moment with Cree MR16 spotlights which are manufactured in China.

I can do the group buy, no problem. Just say go! and I'll contact the manufacturer right away.


----------



## datiLED (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



Wim Hertog said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have experience in dealing with Chinese companies (payment, shipping etc) as we already developed a line of compact fluorescent lights for my company together with a chinese manufacturer. I'm also doing another group buy for the moment with Cree MR16 spotlights which are manufactured in China.
> 
> I can do the group buy, no problem. Just say go! and I'll contact the manufacturer right away.


 
*GO!*


----------



## wmpwi (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

+1 here 





datiLED said:


> *GO!*


----------



## gunga (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Yes, go please!


----------



## Wim Hertog (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Ok, I'll send a few e-mails. One to the person who's selling the Rexlight and another one to my contact in China, maybe he can help us further.

I'll post an update when I know more about this. The website of the rexlight looks a bit 'fishy' and I'm not going to send XXXX dollars to China without knowing who we are dealing with


----------



## LightHearted (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I'm interested too.


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



Wim Hertog said:


> I can do the group buy, no problem. Just say go! and I'll contact the manufacturer right away.



*GO GO GOOOOOOO!


*


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Jan 15, 2007)

*WOOHOOOOO !!!!*

Nice one Wim !!! .....:goodjob: ...... 1 for HENDO


----------



## dpled (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

*Deleted* Not interested anymore.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

definate go.. good luck... oh please ask if they have any cr123 tubes or 2aa tubes for sale.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I believe Wai-on is looking into a GB after he gets the sample (or so this thread says). It would be good to at least have a CPF member receive a sample to see it live before deciding.

Otherwise I would have been honoured to do the GB myself and get my hands on one of these nice lights soon! But I think it might be a duplication of effort if wai-on is already looking into it (assuming he is). Of course, if someone else is looking into getting some lights en masse for a dealership, then by all means  

And yes, we know nothing about the company. Sending them a ton of money may be risky, especially without any protection systems in place at all.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Hi guys, before everyone jumps on another XR-E light, could the SSC emitter be even more efficient?
It's being used in the upcoming Surefire Titan, does anyone know if this means Surefire will be using both Crees and SSCs in their upcoming lights?

Nonetheless, if this turns out to be another <$30 light with all those accessories pictured in that guys blog, it's still well worth it 

From what i could gather from the translated stuff, improvements compared to the Jetbeam C-LE include:
- Able to take 1.2V-3.7V power sources.
- Clicky.
- Swapable reflector or lens.
- "bright flash burst", whatever that means. Anyway it's an additional feature 
- "brightened/memory stall" function?
- "low-mode to ensure that no strobe", just a guess maybe means current regulated at lower levels instead of PWM.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*


deleted


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Perhaps a bit of happy news here---I just received an e-mail from Kai at Kaidomain.com (one of the successor sites to FifthUnit) and he has spoken to rexlights and can obtain their lights. He plans to first get some samples to check out. I asked him to please keep me updated and I will post any info. I receive.


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Man, these guys are fast! I now also have an e-mail from Kyle at DealExtreme.com (the other partner from FifthUnit), and he likewise is negotiating with rexlight to obtain their goodies. More details as I get them....


----------



## MattK (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I'm working on it too - problem is these guys are total unknowns, risk is high and reward potential looks slim. 

Bottom line question - would you guys pay $40 plus S/H from a US company?


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

If someone manages a GB prices on these, $30 would be managable to cover shipping to anyone worldwide like i did with the Jetbeam C-LE.

Good luck to whoever's gonna organise this


----------



## grapplex (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## MattK (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

$25 as well know is the cost before import duties (almost 15%) and freight. It's not going to be $25 in hand even if it's a GB and obviously we're a for-profit company.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## ydna (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I organized a GB for this light in HK. And I have several samples on hand. The first batch has came out a month ago. But there is problem about the circuit. It has chance that the circuit will burn when using 14500 Li-ion.
I'm communicating with the manufacturor to get this problem fix soon. Once the problem is solved, I may try to sell some to CPFers worldwide.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



ydna said:


> I organized a GB for this light in HK. And I have several samples on hand. The first batch has came out a month ago. But there is problem about the circuit. It has chance that the circuit will burn when using 14500 Li-ion.
> I'm communicating with the manufacturor to get this problem fix soon. Once the problem is solved, I may try to sell some to CPFers worldwide.



Other than the circuit issue, how was the light? Brightness? Build quality? Runtime?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## ydna (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Comments based on the first batch(The one has circuit issue)
The light is very bright comparing to other 1AA lights. As bright as others lights that are using Li-ion cell by just using 1.5V alkaline. It is not a throw monster but provide a floody amount of light.
The reflector is specially decided so that NO RINGS exist for the beam.
Build quality is good and keep improving.
The runtime for High is not good enough. Only about 45 mins to 50%(may be due to the defect of circuit). Mid and Low runtime are good, provides a fully regulated light for about 3 and 22 hours respectively.


kevinm said:


> Other than the circuit issue, how was the light? Brightness? Build quality? Runtime?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

ydna

since u have some samples, would u mind posting some detailed pics of the light and it's supplied accessories? i'm sure everyone reading this thread would like to see them.
perhaps even beemshots and confirms details on it's different operating modes?


----------



## grapplex (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## ace0001a (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

It looks likes Kyle from Dealextreme is seriously looking into getting these. So now it looks like a race for whoever is going to get it first...


----------



## Vbeez (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Hmmm.......getting more interesting


----------



## Vbeez (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Hmmm.......getting more interesting


----------



## 9volt (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



MattK said:


> $25 as well know is the cost before import duties (almost 15%) and freight. It's not going to be $25 in hand even if it's a GB and obviously we're a for-profit company.



I think people will buy them at $40 from a US source after the GB is over.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## ydna (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

The operation is similar to JetBeam which means a little press will move to next mode. However, if you stay at one of the mode over 10s, the mode is memorized for the next on.
E.g.
low--(within 10s)-->mid--(within 10s)-->high--(longer than 10s)-->high--(within 10s)-->strobe

My new sample has 5 modes now. low->mid->high->fast strobe->slow strobe

And the previous runtimes were done by alkaline batteries.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## ydna (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

some pics
the rings in the reflector are aimed at remove the cree dark ring






















beam shot 1AA @mid




beam shot 1AA @high


----------



## ydna (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Yes, my new sample has been run on LiIon for hours and still functioning.


grapplex said:


> Does the new sample run on LiIon?


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

When Kyle from www.dealextreme.com gets the Rexlight then there will be no need for a group buy since you will be able to buy directly from a distributor at a low cost.


ace0001a said:


> It looks likes Kyle from Dealextreme is seriously looking into getting these. So now it looks like a race for whoever is going to get it first...


----------



## williamobi (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

hi all~

i'm a user from HK.
i found my xanga posted on #20...
you guys are really quick enough~

the Rexlight's reflector is not good at focusing light for distant shot, but the spill light is VERY good for search-purpose.

for the "ceiling-bounce" test, this 1AA torch wins the Surefire G2~:rock:

P.S. i found this thro' the Xanga Footprint, having visitors from Fance, Japan, Canada, US...Thanks YOU!


----------



## grapplex (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## cheapo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



ydna said:


> Yes, my new sample has been run on LiIon for hours and still functioning.



is it a lot brighter with li-ons? can we get some close beamshots from like 1ft please?

do you own any other flashlights? how does it compare to them in throw?


----------



## Julian Holtz (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



> However, if you stay at one of the mode over 10s, the mode is memorized for the next on.


Thanks for this information, ydna.
I have one question. Lets say, high mode is stored because I had the light on for over 10sec before switching off. So it will start on high when I switch it on the next time. When I switch it off now before 10 seconds are over, will the mode remain stored?

Thanks,

Julez


----------



## cheapo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

here is a review of the SS light: 

http://flashlightforum.hk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=1980


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

nice shots n pics.

will it give good throw with the lens accessory installed?


----------



## MattK (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I <3 google translated Chinese.


----------



## MattK (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I H8 Dbl posts!


----------



## ydna (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

no, it will go to next mode


Julian Holtz said:


> Thanks for this information, ydna.
> I have one question. Lets say, high mode is stored because I had the light on for over 10sec before switching off. So it will start on high when I switch it on the next time. When I switch it off now before 10 seconds are over, will the mode remain stored?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## NetKidz (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



ydna said:


> some pics
> the rings in the reflector are aimed at remove the cree dark ring


Just got mine today. The head says "REX2.0 XR-E LED".

It look like yours, but I didn't get the optics. The reflector seems the same, but mine still has dark ring around central spot. (I know it's not real dark ring. )

Mine only has 4 mode: low->mid->high->strobe (low and mid look about the same for my poor eyes)

Tested with 14500 for a moment. Accepted but became only one level output, no multilevel and no strobe.

Waiting for my JetBeam C-LE to compare. :laughing:


----------



## williamobi (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



NetKidz said:


> Just got mine today. The head says "REX2.0 XR-E LED".
> 
> It look like yours, but I didn't get the optics. The reflector seems the same, but mine still has dark ring around central spot. (I know it's not real dark ring. )
> 
> ...



it HAS four modes only~


----------



## williamobi (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



NetKidz said:


> Just got mine today. The head says "REX2.0 XR-E LED".
> 
> It look like yours, but I didn't get the optics. The reflector seems the same, but mine still has dark ring around central spot. (I know it's not real dark ring. )
> 
> ...



it HAS four modes only~


----------



## ydna (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

yup, only the new version sample on my hand has 5 modes
Yours should be the one came from first batch. low and mid are quite close

all modes function properly for 1AA/2AA/LiIon for my new sample


NetKidz said:


> Just got mine today. The head says "REX2.0 XR-E LED".
> 
> It look like yours, but I didn't get the optics. The reflector seems the same, but mine still has dark ring around central spot. (I know it's not real dark ring. )
> 
> ...


----------



## grapplex (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## grapplex (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

dbl post


----------



## whc (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## whc (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



grapplex said:


> How do you know 2AA? Is there a body? Are you with the manufacturer? You seem to speak very authoritatively for just a user. what group buy did you organize? Can I read the thread? Can you send me a sample? I'll paypal you money.
> 
> Isn't it true that this light is made in the same factory as the Jetbeam and Fenix?


 
Look here: http://www.ledbbs.com/rex/001.htm


----------



## cheapo (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



ydna said:


> yup, only the new version sample on my hand has 5 modes
> Yours should be the one came from first batch. low and mid are quite close
> 
> all modes function properly for 1AA/2AA/LiIon for my new sample



is there a cr123 tube?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



ydna said:


> The operation is similar to JetBeam which means a little press will move to next mode. However, if you stay at one of the mode over 10s, the mode is memorized for the next on.
> E.g.
> low--(within 10s)-->mid--(within 10s)-->high--(longer than 10s)-->high--(within 10s)-->strobe
> 
> ...





hmmm..


----------



## ydna (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Here is the 2AA extension tube. Please notice that the color does not match the flashlight, coz the manufacturer is still improving the anodizing of the light.





I am testing on the sample. Hope to help the manufacturer to fix the existing problem.


----------



## ydna (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

The manufacturer contacted me last night. He said that he received many inquiry about the flashlight. But as some of you may received, he won't do retail here and only accept wholesale.
And the manufacturer asked me to be a dealer here. I will start selling this light in CPF after the circuit problem is fixed. As I don't want to hold your money and delay the delivery.


----------



## LifeNRA (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



ydna said:


> Here is the 2AA extension tube. Please notice that the color does not match the flashlight, coz the manufacturer is still improving the anodizing of the light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a McluxIII PD. :ironic:


----------



## mcmc (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

ydna - that is excellent.


----------



## thefish (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



ydna said:


> The manufacturer contacted me last night. He said that he received many inquiry about the flashlight. But as some of you may received, he won't do retail here and only accept wholesale.
> And the manufacturer asked me to be a dealer here. I will start selling this light in CPF after the circuit problem is fixed. As I don't want to hold your money and delay the delivery.


 
Do you know what price we will be looking at yet?


----------



## huntman (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

great lihgt , how much and where I can order it !Thanks


----------



## cheapo (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

its really good that we have someone who knows about the light going to do the sales.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

If the light is switched off before 10s, it will go to the next mode after it is turned on? No matter how long it is left off? It won't reset?

I prefer if it always reset after being off for about 2s or more, so immediately you will know how to access which mode you want. If it starts with the next mode each time, you will be confused which mode you left it at. 

Example you use high mode for 8s, then switch off the light. You don't use your light for a couple of days and when u turn it on again, you find it strobing wildly! 

If this is really the case, guess I will get the Jetbeam if it uses its old interface.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## cy (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...............


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



grapplex said:


> Can I get the thread link to this please? ...




Where do you base your allegation that these come from the same factory as Fenix/JetBeam? In fact, where do you base your allegation that Fenix and JetBeam come from the same factory?

You seem to be accusing YDNA of something, but I'm not sure what. :shrug:  

Can you explain what, if anything, you think he has done wrong? 

He seems to me to be trying to help us get a great looking light, and help the manufacturer work out some issues. 



:candle:


----------



## Julian Holtz (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

.


----------



## Julian Holtz (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

LEDcandle wrote: 
If the light is switched off before 10s, it will go to the next mode after it is turned on? No matter how long it is left off? It won't reset?

I prefer if it always reset after being off for about 2s or more, so immediately you will know how to access which mode you want. If it starts with the next mode each time, you will be confused which mode you left it at. 

Example you use high mode for 8s, then switch off the light. You don't use your light for a couple of days and when u turn it on again, you find it strobing wildly! 

If this is really the case, guess I will get the Jetbeam if it uses its old interface.
##########################

I have to agree with LEDcandle.

From what I have read so far, I conclude that there are 2 possibillities to go to the next mode:

1) switch the light off for a very short time
2) switch the light on for less than 10 sec.

Somehow point 2) seems useless and annoying for me. I am sure that I am not the only one who wants to be able to use the light for less than 10 sec without having it change to the next mode. 

Cheers,

Julez


----------



## dapyro (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



grapplex said:


> Can I get the thread link to this please? I dont mind a guy making a buck, but I don't like being misled, plus if you have some reputation as having delivered all the better for you. The last thing we wanted was to go from a possible group buy to a Mfr. sanctioned CPF dealer based in Asia no less. see now there's a level of profit you have to make, long long shipping turnarounds and impossibly long turnarounds for replacements. While having to pay round trip shipping to Asia. An American sanctioned dealer is preferable for us. though not to a group buy. A simpler solution would have been for the manufacturer to have hired an ambitious 18 year old to ship one light at a time to the US and make the money you're gonna make. This all smells typically fishy. Like the horsecrap that went on with the Jetbeam group Buy. Not any less so because the business decisions made by an erstwhile new light company hungry for market make no rational sense at all.
> 
> So let's find an American group buy manager and we'll save you the trouble of shipping to the US. YNDA, Just set it up so an American can pay the original $25 for a couple hundred lights and be done with it. An Asian intermediary hurts this lights presence in the market. Nothing personal, but you're too far away and across legal and currency boundaries. You manufacturer shouldn't get too big a head. Now that the Fenix prices are out I estimate the value of your light at $30 or less ALL IN. That means mfr price, plus shipping to and within the US. If the price to my door is over $30 the Fenix is preferable with 4sevens discount since it has more modes, he's behind it and provides adequate guarantees and short shipping turnaround (2 days), plus it may fit on our other Fenix bodies..
> 
> You don't have a monopoly on business sense on that side of the pond. Although we may have a near monopoly on gullibility here.



"preferable for us." Do you mean United States or us?

I think I like an asian distributor since the shipping costs to europe will be cheaper from Asia than from America. Above that the shipping time will be shorter since I only have to weight for one international shipment if it comes from asia.

By the way, what does Mfr mean? Thanks


----------



## cheapo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



grapplex said:


> So whaddya say:
> 
> Make some heads with Fenix threads and ship them separately. It's smart business unless there something I am not supposed to understand.



or not..... that would make the price of owning one of these lights WAY HIGHER. cuz you'd have to pay for a fenix.


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



dapyro said:


> By the way, what does Mfr mean? Thanks



Mfr = manufacturer

also, You should have used "wait" instead of "weight".


----------



## Bryan (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



curtis22 said:


> Mfr = manufacturer
> 
> also, You should have used "wait" instead of "weight".


 
You shouldn't give grammar lessons if you think you have to capitalize the second word in a sentence.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



Bryan said:


> You shouldn't give grammar lessons if you think you have to capitalize the second word in a sentence.



who cares.


----------



## ydna (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I understand what you means and agree with you. I get confuse which mode I am using sometimes.

But IMHO, every operation mode has pos & cons. And I found the memorize function is good in actual use, such as go camping. So that I can keep it in mid without switching between other modes. I.e. use the mid when walk and switch it off when taking rest. The light keeps in mid when you switch it on again!

The operation is similar to that of FLuPIC. But this light do not reset to the first level after the light is on for some time. Will it make better if the on period is reduced? such as 2s as FLuPIC is using? I'll ask the manufacturer if this modification is simple.



Julian Holtz said:


> LEDcandle wrote:
> If the light is switched off before 10s, it will go to the next mode after it is turned on? No matter how long it is left off? It won't reset?
> 
> I prefer if it always reset after being off for about 2s or more, so immediately you will know how to access which mode you want. If it starts with the next mode each time, you will be confused which mode you left it at.
> ...


----------



## dpled (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

What happened to the subject of the Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie. Seems to have turned into a pissin match of words...:thumbsdow


----------



## Norm (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

+1 wot dpled sed
Mi spellin is as gud as eny1's


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

The lights are getting way too complicated just as I feared would happen months ago. I just want them to be really bright and turn off and on...


----------



## Norm (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I enjoy playing with all the modes, as a kid I was always in trouble for fiddling.
Norm


----------



## grapplex (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I don't see why a manufacturer would get his dealer to announce $25/pc to get everyone's hopes up then later do it for $35/pc to earn profit and cover shipping. He might as well just start off with $35/pc, which is still reasonably priced if we never knew the original price.

Anyway, it's a free market. If you like it, buy it. If you don't, then look somewhere else. On the chance that ydna is really trying to help us out as a middleman since he's in HK, it's gonna sound real rude of us to keep suspecting him. He may be a dealer or whatever; but the main thing is as long as the price-to-my-door is ok with me and I like the light, that's great. 

Back to the light operation : 
The memory mode is good, assuming you always use your light for at least 10s. Then it will always start where you left it, which is very logical.

But obviously sometimes people need short bursts of light (and hence why momentary switches exist), and doing a short burst will screw up your whole system of things. 

For me, a selector ring (like U2) is the best. The Gladius comes in 2nd with 3 different sets of modes. And the 3rd would prob be something like Fenix's new L1D CE interface with 2 sets of modes. With a turn of the head, you know what you'll get when you click the light on. 

The Rexlight definitely looks nice from pics and reviews, but I don't like having to purposely leave my light on for 10s everytime for the memory mode. Once I lose track of what mode I'm in, there's a lot of scrolling to do to get to the mode you want. 

I think without the memory mode might be even better; instead reset the light if its off for more than 2.5s or something (like the jetbeam/fenix). If someone went camping and used middle setting to walk, and switched it off later for awhile and needed it again, just 'on+tap' and its at middle again. If he wanted low instead to read a map, just 'on'. 

With memory mode, if he wanted low after switching it off on middle previously, he'd have to go thru high, sos, strobe then get his low.

The main idea is the user should know what to expect when he turns the light on. It's quite easy to scroll thru the options with that knowledge.

My personal experience with the old Jetbeam MkI 2-stage clickie is bad, that's why I hate not knowing what setting my light is. The 2-stage clickie is 'off-low-off-high'. So everytime I switch on the light, the next time I switch it on. it'll be the other setting. If I entered a movie theatre (and needed low on first click) or wanted to blast someone in the face (need high), it's only a 50% chance that my first click is the right one.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

...


----------



## ydna (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

I'm not going to show you anything. Your posts are just your imagination and base on nothing. And it reach my limit to talk with such as rude guy.
May be many of CFPers from HK can proof it. But I won't ask them to read this thread as this is just a waste of their time! But I'll appreciate if some of them leave a message here, I still owe many of them the light due to the circuit problem.

And the discussion went far away from the topic. I'll only post some updates if there is any news for the light now on.


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Check it out: http://www.kaidomain.com/rexlight/


----------



## datiLED (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



AFAustin said:


> Check it out: http://www.kaidomain.com/rexlight/


 
I'm in!

The more people that sign up, the more likely it is that this will happen quickly.

datiLED


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



AFAustin said:


> Check it out: http://www.kaidomain.com/rexlight/



How did you find this?


----------



## jhawkins1 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



AFAustin said:


> Check it out: http://www.kaidomain.com/rexlight/



You beat me too it, just found that myself! All Signed up!


----------



## jhawkins1 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



curtis22 said:


> How did you find this?



It is right on the KaiDomain websites main page.


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



jhawkins1 said:


> It is right on the KaiDomain websites main page.



Well ok but I've never heard of that either. I must have missed something in the thread.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*

Thanks for the link AFAustin.
This is great.
I have submitted my email address to him:thumbsup:


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

On the site Kai's site it say

"There are two versions of the REX2.0. One runs on a single 14500 Li-ion, a single AA, or two AAs, and the other version that runs on prime or Ni-MH AAs only."

So which version is this $30 one he would (maybe) be selling?


----------



## jhawkins1 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



curtis22 said:


> Well ok but I've never heard of that either. I must have missed something in the thread.



It's one of the two Websites that got created when fifthunit split up. Kyle created DealExtreme, Kai created KaiDomain. At least that is my understanding.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Oh and another thing, i noticed that the optics is not included in the package.
Does this mean the option to swap between reflector and lens has been removed?

Also note that the ones which will be ordering from Kai will be in HA3 Black, not Natural.


----------



## sucker (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*



x2x3x2 said:


> On the site Kai's site it say
> 
> "There are two versions of the REX2.0. One runs on a single 14500 Li-ion, a single AA, or two AAs, and the other version that runs on prime or Ni-MH AAs only."
> 
> So which version is this $30 one he would (maybe) be selling?



i should take this :- Cree XR-E P4 LED, and a regulator circuit that takes (1.2V - 3.7V)


----------



## grapplex (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

...


----------



## dapyro (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Not a Group Buy Thread*



curtis22 said:


> Mfr = manufacturer
> 
> also, You should have used "wait" instead of "weight".



Thanks, I'm also trying to learn better english here on CPF, so all help is usefull


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Interested in the AA.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

interested in the 14500


----------



## MattK (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Update: My agent is Szehnzen is working on this and I expect more information shortly. Obviously we will not be selling them for $25; we're a business, we're in the US and we have to factor in 15% duty costs, import fees and shipping as well as having to deal with defectives/returns and frankly turning a profit. 

I understand some of you will choose to buy it whereever it's cheapest and that's fine. I will certainly make the best possible price available to CPF members and have had enough PM's regarding this to know there's a market of people who'd rather pay a little extra to deal with a known, trusted US based source for this item.

*Please do not PM me regarding price and availability, I will update to this thread as the information becomes available and we will start pre-order when the lights are delivered to my agent and not before then.*


----------



## gunga (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Very nice, interested in non-pwm version but will wait to see what comes out.

Interesting, $30 or $25 for 100 units to 1 address. So I guess may work for a group buy, but the shipping costs may negate the savings...


----------



## grapplex (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

...


----------



## javafool (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

This must be the flashlight you mentioned in another thread. Let us know when you have them available for sale!



MattK said:


> Update: My agent is Szehnzen is working on this and I expect more information shortly. Obviously we will not be selling them for $25; we're a business, we're in the US and we have to factor in 15% duty costs, import fees and shipping as well as having to deal with defectives/returns and frankly turning a profit.
> 
> I understand some of you will choose to buy it whereever it's cheapest and that's fine. I will certainly make the best possible price available to CPF members and have had enough PM's regarding this to know there's a market of people who'd rather pay a little extra to deal with a known, trusted US based source for this item.
> 
> *Please do not PM me regarding price and availability, I will update to this thread as the information becomes available and we will start pre-order when the lights are delivered to my agent and not before then.*


----------



## gunga (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Okay, fair enough.

Still seems a pretty nice light. I guess, like everyone else, I don't NEED another cree light (planning to get a Fenix and Jetbeam) but if the price is right and the beam is good...

Guess I have to buy both!


----------



## MattK (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

javafool - the AAA light? Nah, that's someone else. It's not a Cree - it's just a tiny, bright little light with excellent build quality from a known and trusted brand.


----------



## lightbug (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

I want one


----------



## javafool (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*



MattK said:


> javafool - the AAA light? Nah, that's someone else. It's not a Cree - it's just a tiny, bright little light with excellent build quality from a known and trusted brand.



Keep me posted (PM if necessary) because I am always looking for a high quality, very small AAA light.


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

I am going to wait a week and see who comes up with the best price and customer service. The race is on and who will it be:

www.kaidomain.com
www.dealextreme.com
www.batteryjunction.com
www.qualitychinagoods.com


----------



## HiltiHome (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Come on guys,

there are only 13 of you on the interest list on kaidomain

sign in, to make it happen....


----------



## datiLED (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*



HiltiHome said:


> Come on guys,
> 
> there are only 13 of you on the interest list on kaidomain
> 
> sign in, to make it happen....


 
It has not been updated with the latest entries. It said 13 when I signed up this morning, and was still on 13 when a co-worker signed up this afternoon. I will be interested to see what the number is on the next update.


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

It not a matter of how many sign in. All of the distributors below will sell it sooner or later if they are truely interested in this. Now it's a matter of availability and price.


www.kaidomain.com
www.dealextreme.com
www.batteryjunction.com
www.qualitychinagoods.com 

product


HiltiHome said:


> Come on guys,
> 
> there are only 13 of you on the interest list on kaidomain
> 
> sign in, to make it happen....


----------



## No.10 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*



datiLED said:


> It has not been updated with the latest entries. It said 13 when I signed up this morning, and was still on 13 when a co-worker signed up this afternoon. I will be interested to see what the number is on the next update.


 
It is updated daily (i.e. once a day).


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Ummm... I wish I could read Chinese..


----------



## cheapo (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

mattk, it'd be cool if you could get some 14500s, that way we can get the light and lithiums in one order.


----------



## TCW 60 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

I signed in for the 14500 version. Let's wait.


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

It looks like dealextreme has a email sign up for interest in the Rexlight at the top of their page . http://www.dealextreme.com/


----------



## MattK (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

I can almost promise we'll be more expensive than the HK/SZ shippers - but we're US based, reliable, known and will offer exchange for defectives, customer service etc.

Just got an email today - well late last night from China from my agent who reports that they're still having circuit issues and are not ready for release yet.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

...


----------



## MattK (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

I've received no less than 6 PM's asking me when we'd get it after my first post indicating we were planning to offer it to CPF members at ~$40 so I think there will be takers from CPF who'd rather deal with a US based company with a known track record of delivering.

I don't need to sell all of them - just all of the ones that I buy.


----------



## GetSome (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Too bad there isn't an a123 one


----------



## tsask (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

I'd take a few


----------



## grapplex (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

...


----------



## MattK (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Yes, page 2 of this thread I believe.

'Kaidomain' AFAIK has never shipped an order. Fifth Unit as you know is gone and now they have a new site. 

We're a real company with a real warehouse, staff and overhead - we have to pay import duties, as I've mentioned before, of 15%, fees of ~$125 and shipping costs. Even at $40 we're not gonna be making much by the time we process the credit cards. 

MMMMM 300L 10 level flashlights for $5! Count me in!


----------



## kwando (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

i would be interested in one.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

MattK just let us know when you have a decent, reasonably priced Cree light. I for one would prefer to have the comfort level that comes from knowing I'm going to get the product I ordered and I can return defective merchandise. Thanks.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

...


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*



HiltiHome said:


> Come on guys,
> 
> there are only 13 of you on the interest list on kaidomain
> 
> sign in, to make it happen....



I did so but "13" did not change and no answer on email till now

Rainer


----------



## MattK (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Hi LightScene - As information becomes available I'll continue to post to this thread.

Within the next 14 days or so I expect to have the Spartanian in stock as wella s the LumaPower D-Mini and D-Flood as well as another which I ain't talking 'bout yet. 

We also have a few more projects in the works.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

...


----------



## MattK (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

I don't have much time so what post-whoring I do I 'm doing here. I've been to some of the other forums but a man only has so much time in the day.

Sadly posting here is my 'break' we're so busy lately that I've been working 15+ hrs days for the last 3 months (NOT RECOMMENDED) and when the emails start to drive me insane I drop in here for a while. 

I don't mind edgy, I like it. I regularly welcome CPF members to visit our warehouse, we give them the delux tour, show them some prototypes, etc. I do have to be careful taking them into the high val room where all of the Surefire and HID stuff lives as they tend to get all giddy on me. *G*

I believe at last count we had something like 300+ models of flashlights.


----------



## Norm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Interested in HA III natural run from 14500 Li-ion battery. Counter on 128.
Norm


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

As you all realize, I am currently semi-retired from the reviewing process and have become very selective in my choices of lights to review. This one has my interest. I have agreed to do a review of this light. I should be receiving a sample from Kai at kaidomain.com

Doug P.
FlashlightReviews.com


----------



## grapplex (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

...


----------



## javafool (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*



MattK said:


> Hi LightScene - As information becomes available I'll continue to post to this thread.
> 
> <snip> as well as another which I ain't talking 'bout yet.
> 
> We also have a few more projects in the works.



You can talk here MattK, we aint gona tell anybody anything


----------



## cheapo (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*



MattK said:


> I can almost promise we'll be more expensive than the HK/SZ shippers - but we're US based, reliable, known and will offer exchange for defectives, customer service etc.
> 
> Just got an email today - well late last night from China from my agent who reports that they're still having circuit issues and are not ready for release yet.



i agree, a well respected dealer can make all the difference. and your battery prices are VERY reasonable. you may want to look into 14500s.


----------



## adnj (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*



Quickbeam said:


> As you all realize, I am currently semi-retired from the reviewing process and have become very selective in my choices of lights to review. This one has my interest. I have agreed to do a review of this light. I should be receiving a sample from Kai at kaidomain.com
> 
> Doug P.
> FlashlightReviews.com


 
Thanks for doing the review. Your site is the only one out there that I actually trust for flashlight reviews.


----------



## ROVER (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

The money shot:


----------



## Cato (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Any estimate on how many Lumen it will produce?


----------



## ROVER (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I don't know, but look at these drive levels. I'm sure someone can give a rough estimate with these:

- 1.2V NiMH 2500mAh: 40-50mA/110-120mA/350-380mA (low / medium / high)
- 2.4V DC power supply: 60-68mA/145-155mA/550-580mA (low / medium / high)
- 3.7V DC power supply: 340-350mA/360-390mA/720-760mA (low / medium / high)


----------



## MattK (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

cheapo - 14500's & 18500's are in-stock and just waiting to be listed, more sizes are inbound..  I think you'll find that all of our prices are extremely competetive if not outright the best on the net but there we cannot always compete with HK/SZ direct shippers working from their home that live within miles of the factory and do not pay taxes, duties or US living wages nor give the level of customer support that I require of any business that I put my name on. (Not pointing fingers at anyone specifically btw)

javafool - 2 issues with that; 1 - plenty of my competitors on here and 2 - I don't want to give details until specs are final or you guys will eat me alive if they change for the 'worse'


----------



## grapplex (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## D MacAlpine (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*



HiltiHome said:


> Come on guys,
> 
> there are only 13 of you on the interest list on kaidomain
> 
> sign in, to make it happen....


 
It now says 128, updated on 19th Jan 2007.

It also says "(PWM removed by Rexlight)"!

Someone mentioned a possible link for a signup on dealextreme - there isn't one, it's a link to sign up for their email newsletter (which might contain things like a Rexlight announcement).

HTH.


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*



Quickbeam said:


> As you all realize, I am currently semi-retired from the reviewing process and have become very selective in my choices of lights to review. This one has my interest. I have agreed to do a review of this light. I should be receiving a sample from Kai at kaidomain.com
> 
> Doug P.
> FlashlightReviews.com




Doug,

That is terrific news. Thanks so much for putting the Rexlight through your process. Your objectivity and well known standards are just what we need to see how some of the new "Cree pioneers" really stack up. :thanks:


----------



## cheapo (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

will quickbeam be getting the new and improved version without wpm? the one that can use 14500s or not?


----------



## grapplex (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Kaidomain guaging interest est. $30*

Thank You Doug!!

I await your review!!!



Quickbeam said:


> As you all realize, I am currently semi-retired from the reviewing process and have become very selective in my choices of lights to review. This one has my interest. I have agreed to do a review of this light. I should be receiving a sample from Kai at kaidomain.com
> 
> Doug P.
> FlashlightReviews.com


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Now there are 128 folks that are interested in the Rex Light.

http://www.kaidomain.com/rexlight/default.asp


----------



## LiteFan (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Counter should be at 129 I'm on the list


----------



## Illum (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*



HiltiHome said:


>




is that a new emitter?


----------



## Norm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



ernsanada said:


> Now there are 128 folks that are interested in the Rex Light.
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/rexlight/default.asp


I wouldn't take too much notice of the counter, it does say updated daily and has been on 128 at least 17 hours now.
Norm


----------



## rugbymatt (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I would be interested in two of the AA lights, and have added my email. AA is quickly becoming my favorite light format.


----------



## vetkaw63 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I have added my email to the list interested in a light with all accessories.
Mike


----------



## cheapo (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

i am assuming the cr123 tube will be a twisty


----------



## Amonra (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Ultrafire should be out with an XR-E version soon.
i have no details tho.


----------



## Amonra (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Ultrafire should be out with an XR-E version soon. i have no details tho, just tot you guys should know.


----------



## Amonra (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

sorry for the double post but CPF is a bit problematic today....errors and busy servers and such....


----------



## cheapo (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



Amonra said:


> ultrafire should be out with a cree



lookie here:

http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/97818745


----------



## Martini (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



cheapo said:


> lookie here:
> 
> http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/97818745


Gee, what light is it they're trying to copy? I would swear I've seen that design somewhere before...

That should at least satisfy all the people who wanted CREE emblazoned across their lights...


----------



## ace0001a (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I hope someone will be able to get it in a kit that includes all the tubes, including a 2AA tube. Matt, please look into that as I personally would love to have a 2AA tube. I already own a Fenix L2P and L2T. A Rexlight 2AA would look nice next to them, hehe.


----------



## Amonra (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



Martini said:


> Gee, what light is it they're trying to copy? I would swear I've seen that design somewhere before...
> 
> That should at least satisfy all the people who wanted CREE emblazoned across their lights...



one has to admit the the price of the fenix is quite inflated just for containing an XR-E so this should be a welcome addition for poor ppl like me


----------



## VidPro (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



cheapo said:


> lookie here:
> 
> http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/97818745



cool, i wonder if it has levels. because when i gave my ultra(not quite the same)fire away for a fenix, it was a big differance in beam shaping, and the 2 simple levels. price was good on the ultra(clone)fire, but the fenix was $$$ a big improvement. that was the single AA model.

i should polish up on my simplified chineese , and find out.


----------



## skunksoup (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Im In


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Why hasnt there been any updates from Kaidomain about the lens accessory which came with the original Rexlight?

Kai says Rexlight is listenin to request, would these be request in this thread or somewhere else?


----------



## cheapo (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

here is a pic of the r123 tube. too bad its a darned twisty. (bottom of page)

http://www.ledbbs.com/rex/001.htm


----------



## adnj (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I'm interested in getting the 1AA, 2AA & the CR123 in the same package.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



ROVER said:


> The money shot:



Where did u find that pic Rover? The PCB looks much cleaner than the ones on Kaidomain.


----------



## sancho886 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



x2x3x2 said:


> Why hasnt there been any updates from Kaidomain about the lens accessory which came with the original Rexlight?
> 
> Kai says Rexlight is listenin to request, would these be request in this thread or somewhere else?



I think he means in the comments box on the interest page on kaidomain. Everyone that signs up request the lens :rock:


----------



## PB92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

What MorpheusT1 said!!!!


----------



## uncgr (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I have stated my interest in getting a 1AA that uses a standard non-rechargeable lithium battery. Don't know what the present count is.
thanks

uncgr


----------



## martonic (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Would like one using a single 3.7 v RCR123 or 14500 that's a clicky. Low, Medium, High in that order, nothing else.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

deleted


----------



## coyote (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

"Low, Medium, High in that order, nothing else"

EXACTLY! i have no use for SOS, etc.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

No SOS for me, but strobe is pretty useful for attention grabbing, traffic related use and the occasional beam-in-your-face 

That's why I think Fenix L1DCE dual-sets are pretty smart. Except I think theirs is Low-med-sos and High-Strobe. Maybe they should put low-med-high on mode1 and strobe-sos together in mode2. In that way, people who don't use sos or strobe don't ever need to turn the head on their Fenix.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I agree with LEDcandle, having a seperate mode set for blink and another for standard levels would be much better.

I guess Fenix would probably release a future "upgraded" version having it function this way  costing a few bucks more.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I've read through this thread but I'm still confused. What's the difference between the two versions? Looks like the 14500 version takes AA and double AAs as well, so why buy the version that only takes AA?


----------



## Mike Painter (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



coyote said:


> "Low, Medium, High in that order, nothing else"
> 
> EXACTLY! i have no use for SOS, etc.



Almost nothing else. I've come to really like 
Off, low, off, medium, off, high, off.
You can set the light in advance if need be and I don't find (at least in a low high setting, the extra clicks needed to switch any problem.
I rarely have a need to switch. Having to use two hands to turn on or cha-cha with a light to switch modes seems odd
Twist, turn, wait 1, 2, 3
Twist, turn, step, cha, cha, cha.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

^ IF the Fenix is made how I described, you don't need to chacha with the head at all if you don't use sos/strobe. Just leave your light in general mode. off-low-med-high. 

For those who need the blinkies, just turn the head, and voila. 

This will be great for most people because I always see complaints about hating to have to scroll through the sos/strobe (problem solved by placing them in a separate mode) to reach the light levels. On the other side of the fence, the people who use sos/strobe now have that option with just a twist of the head.


----------



## Martini (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



LEDcandle said:


> ^ IF the Fenix is made how I described, you don't need to chacha with the head at all if you don't use sos/strobe. Just leave your light in general mode. off-low-med-high.
> 
> For those who need the blinkies, just turn the head, and voila.


That is exactly what I described in the L0D/L1D CE thread. It didn't seem to be winning any popularity contests (one guy vehemently opposed it), but as a compromise it ought to make the most people happy. I wonder why everyone else doesn't see it that way.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



Martini said:


> That is exactly what I described in the L0D/L1D CE thread. It didn't seem to be winning any popularity contests (one guy vehemently opposed it), but as a compromise it ought to make the most people happy. I wonder why everyone else doesn't see it that way.


 
I think the UI for the L1D is perfect as it is, I would want either full blast or low available without switching through other lvls, and I would also want strobe easily available. And if you check the poll, most people wants the UI as it is.
My only complaint is that 4lvls is a bit of overkill, especially since high and turbo is quite similar.


----------



## jnj1033 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...*

"What, pray tell, is a circumcision?"

"Oh, it's the latest thing. Ladies love 'em."



timcodes said:


> I'll take two!




(From "Robin Hood, Men in Tights")


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



Lobo said:


> I think the UI for the L1D is perfect as it is, I would want either full blast or low available without switching through other lvls, and I would also want strobe easily available. And if you check the poll, most people wants the UI as it is.
> My only complaint is that 4lvls is a bit of overkill, especially since high and turbo is quite similar.



If strobe was in position 1 on mode2, it would be easier to access than to put it behind something else. 

Putting the blinkies on a separate mode is much more intuitive than putting SOS behind the 3 other light levels and putting strobe behind a turbo mode which is only 10 lumens more (duh). It makes people who don't use any of the blinkies have to deal with SOS when switching levels, and it puts the strobe out of immediate reach in favour of a practically useless 10 lumens more. 

How often do you urgently need a 10 lumen boost? Rather I think you would like to have strobe ready with one move. (not that you urgently need strobe in daily use, but comparatively) 

Its like the Gladius. After switching it on, you can twist the ring to standby at strobe so anytime, you can just depress the button and Bam! 

Having the turbo mode 1st on mode 2 is ONLY good for one setting; which is low. You can have low --> turbo within 1 move. If you are using med or high though, the turbo becomes redundant. Cuz if you are at med, just a tap and you will get high (no need to twist head for turbo, its only 10 lumens more). If you are at high, you dun need that 10 lumens more). Even when using low, it is arguable that 2 quick taps to reach high may be easier than twisting the head for turbo. 

I know people have their preferences, but perhaps they didn't think hard about it? It's definitely not a bad light at all as it is, and if I didn't bother to check it against my preferences, I would just tick "as it is" because it is improved over the last one. But it could be 'perfected'  (well IMHO at least)


----------



## Lobo (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Well, we could argue until time ends, and still not convince each and other since it's (as you said) all about preferences, none of us are right or wrong.  
I can only speak for me, the current configuration suits me really well. Max and low are the settings that I'll use mainly, and as I said before, I prefer either of them directly (low without high so you dont destroy your nightvision, high without low so you can spot something quickly without ruining the "surprise" with low). As it is setup now, I don't think I'll ever have to toggle through SOS for example. Putting both SOS and strobe on the same would IMHO ruin one of the modes, and forcing you to toggle through the different main modes. And I wouldn't say that the strobe is hard to access now, two taps and there it is.
One other thing, you have to take into consideration that the L2D and L1D uses the same head, that's the reason for the only 10 lumen increase in turbo mode for the L1D (more for L2D). You cant get everything. Except for the price, I feel Fenix has put together a real winner, looking forward to reviews.


----------



## Raptor# (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



Lobo said:


> And if you check the poll, most people wants the UI as it is.


At the moment the poll shows 24 vs 24 votes with 1 guy pulling his vote for the fenixs standart setting back after my edit, thus its really 23 for fenix new mode, 25 for my suggestion.

Add the 7 people who voted for "Other", and a clear majority wants to have a different UI.
Luckily there'll be more than 1 company making a AA High-power LED flashlight.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I signed up for the interest list, but with the comment that I am interested in a 2AA version.

I don't really understand the fascination with 1AA lights. Less runtime, less output and hard for me to hold.


----------



## aljsk8 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

1aa lights look nicer - and you can edc them - personally there the nicest length to width ratio


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

1AA lights are the length of many common items like mobile phones, ipods and can fit in nicely in a pocket or really small pouch. 2-5 hrs of light (high/med) is basically enough for most needs. For most average hands, it is still just long enough to do an overhand grip.

2AA is slightly too long for normal pocket or small pouch carry; if you carry a long pouch or bag around, of course it's not an issue. It can be said a 2AA is like a pen, but it is noticeably thicker and heavier. 

But anyhow, that's what the CR123 and AA extenders are for. With the options easily available, there's no need to worry!


----------



## ROVER (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



x2x3x2 said:


> Where did u find that pic Rover? The PCB looks much cleaner than the ones on Kaidomain.



Pics are straight from rexlight.com It's fun for me clicking on things in websites where I don't understand the language...like a treasure hunt...and look what else I found...























What do you make up the back of the CR123 batt tube? I really hope it'll be a clicky and not a twisty (because of the multiple levels). Rechargable 123s and a Nano charger would make this light a terrific value.






I like the 1AA form factor the best- and being able to accept anything from 1.2 to 3.7 vdc means everybody's happy. I like nimh, but this light is tempting me to buy 14500. Even using a translator for the website, it definately looks like this is still a work in progress and has been changed a few times... at least it seems that was because there are some conflicting specs. Once they finalize the circuit and choose how to package the battery tubes, this has the potential to be one hot light.


----------



## Martini (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



ROVER said:


> What do you make up the back of the CR123 batt tube? I really hope it'll be a clicky and not a twisty (because of the multiple levels). Rechargable 123s and a Nano charger would make this light a terrific value.


There is a picture on Kaidomain that shows a prototype of the 123 tube; the bottom is completely flat. It clearly makes the Rex a twisty. I can't see any real advantage to this unless you're going to use it as a dive light. With that long head, I'm sure it's still quite a bit longer than the P1D. Not sure, though. If these lights get popular enough, we might even see a Nekomane body. Who knows?


----------



## StefanFS (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Martini,

With the 1 AA body loaded with one 14500 cell it should rock (and scream)! This light has potential. It could replace my SSC P4 modded Liteflux if it is done right. I hate giving lights away every two-three months! This is expensive!
Stefan


----------



## mcmc (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Stefan - which source did you get your SSC from? I have an LF1 and was wondering how hard it would be to mod in a SSC/Cree in there (currently have a UX1J and it's pretty good). How hard was it to mod - did it require a reflector trim?


----------



## Lobo (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



StefanFS said:


> Martini,
> 
> With the 1 AA body loaded with one 14500 cell it should rock (and scream)! This light has potential. It could replace my SSC P4 modded Liteflux if it is done right. I hate giving lights away every two-three months! This is expensive!
> Stefan


 
The initial tests of it with 14500 is not that promising(well, everythings relative), 80% of Fenix P1D CE, but apparently Rexlight is still working on improving the circuit.
http://www.kaidomain.com/rexlight/
But for the price, this light looks amazing.


----------



## StefanFS (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

It's under development. Now is your chance to influence the outcome.The question I ask myself is;80 % of what? Hotspot or total output? They are working on it. Right now the flashlight business is in flux. New technology means the first to score wins. This company has the Japanese (tech sensitive) buying lights. If that is true it means something to me.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I still think the L1D looks more promising performance wise, especially the UI. If I understand the UI on the rexlight right, it seems like a PITA. And Fenixlights usually are better regulated than their cheaper clones. But for almost half the price, it's a bargain. IMHO Fenix will lose some buyer due to their prices.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

i am just going to go with the jetbeam mk2x, since they almost always win in terms of brightness.

-David


----------



## Moat (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



Lobo said:


> I've read through this thread but I'm still confused. What's the difference between the two versions? Looks like the 14500 version takes AA and double AAs as well, so why buy the version that only takes AA?



As far as what I've observed - a circuit design that's _optimized_ for a _single_ AA (1.2-1.5v) will be either damaged, or run very inefficiently, when powered by the higher voltage of 2AA's, 14500, CR123 etc... 

Conversely, a circuit that's optimized for the higher voltages of 2AA's etc., will perform somewhat poorly (output, efficiency, regulation) when powered from a single AA.

IOW, operating a 2AA light with 1AA seems to always end up compromising it's performance.

IMO - Kudos to Rexlight for (hopefully) offering both... giving folks like me (a 1AA fan) the chance to own a dedicated 1AA light with (hopefully) _un_-compromised performance!


----------



## Lobo (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



Moat said:


> As far as what I've observed - a circuit design that's _optimized_ for a _single_ AA (1.2-1.5v) will be either damaged, or run very inefficiently, when powered by the higher voltage of 2AA's, 14500, CR123 etc...
> 
> Conversely, a circuit that's optimized for the higher voltages of 2AA's etc., will perform somewhat poorly (output, efficiency, regulation) when powered from a single AA.
> 
> ...


 
You have a good point there. Allthough my L2p-head with an L1p-body seems to perform as good or even better than a L1p (are some runtimecharts around here), and the Fenix L1D and L2D heads are the same. Can't wait for the reviews to start popping up! Quickbeam, we need you!


----------



## Zefiryn (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Signed up for 2pcs 2AA+ Cr123 version


----------



## datiLED (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

OK, Kaidomain.com has 351 people interested in the Rexlight, so far. That number should ensure that the light remains under the $30 delivered mark. 

I do not care that the light _only_ has 80% of the output of a P1D CE. It will be bright, and will probably be half the price of the P1D CE, even with the optional CR123 body.

Bring it on. PayPal is ready!

datiLED


----------



## Cato (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

The Fenix P1D-CE ranges at a measured 110 Lumen, so 100 Lumen would be the minimum of what is desireable at maximum output with the one CR123 body. I don't get it- SureFire is going to make the mistake of not maximising output but rather enlonging runtime. For runtime I will go to a lower level, but we need one fu... bright level! 

With an clickie tail (maybe even a momentary tail as an accessoir) on all bodies Rexlight could even take some of the market from companies like HDS or SureFire. That is something Fenix couldn't do yet. Hell, Rexlight could be the one to offer THE affordable, compact, highly versatile, Cree LED light of the year 2007.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



Cato said:


> The Fenix P1D-CE ranges at a measured 110 Lumen, so 100 Lumen would be the minimum of what is desireable at maximum output with the one CR123 body. I don't get it- SureFire is going to make the mistake of not maximising output but rather enlonging runtime. For runtime I will go to a lower level, but we need one fu... bright level!





The Outdoorsman lights have always been geared towards runtime over brightness. I don't see that changing in the forseeable future. If you want pure brightness Surefire offers alot of other options.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Damn, now Liteflux will be coming out with the LF2 with more modes n infinite brightness adjustibility (Titan anyone? ) n a whole load of other features with either XR-E or SSC P4 emitters.

A person can only take so much AA lights!!!


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



x2x3x2 said:


> Damn, now Liteflux will be coming out with the LF2 with more modes n infinite brightness adjustibility



Linky please.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

here it is https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/150055


----------



## grapplex (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## adnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



InfidelCastro said:


> I signed up for the interest list, but with the comment that I am interested in a 2AA version.
> 
> I don't really understand the fascination with 1AA lights. Less runtime, less output and hard for me to hold.


... and less to stick in your pocket. I can always get a spare AA battery.


----------



## hunter_deng (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## Perfectionist (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Count me in too !! Does anybody think its still worth waiting for an LRI Proton 2 ??


----------



## slim shady (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

In...can't wait


----------



## srvctec (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I signed up on the website a few days ago pending the outcome of final specs. Thought I might as well express my interest here as well.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



> The Fenix P1D-CE ranges at a measured 110 Lumen, so 100 Lumen would be the minimum of what is desireable at maximum output with the one CR123 body. I don't get it- SureFire is going to make the mistake of not maximising output but rather enlonging runtime. For runtime I will go to a lower level, but we need one fu... bright level!


I'd guess it may have been a marketing move to keep their LED flashlights from cutting into sales of their high end incandescent lights. I see no reason why with multi-levels you can't have the best of both worlds (one dim, ultra-runtime mode, one moderate "general purpose" mode, and a screaming high output mode)


----------



## Bryan (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

So is this going to happen or what? This thread keeps on getting bigger but I have not seen any indication of a release date. I'm definitely in and signed up for both mailing lists (have not received anything in 6 days though).


----------



## Pook (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Yes we demand daily updates!!!


----------



## darrenhan (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Sign up too!!Very keen on this light!


----------



## MikieHead (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



Bryan said:


> So is this going to happen or what? This thread keeps on getting bigger but I have not seen any indication of a release date. I'm definitely in and signed up for both mailing lists (have not received anything in 6 days though).



I sent an email to REXLIGHT about the release date and they responded 'sometime in February' and that they wanted to get it right before releasing!! As impatient as I am, I would rather wait a few weeks for a 'finished' light than get one with issues!!

If they are incorporating CPF suggestions, they have to do some engineering and hopefully testing, before manufacturing!!!


----------



## adnj (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I'm waiting too. A couple of weeks may be a good thing.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



MikieHead said:


> I sent an email to REXLIGHT about the release date and they responded 'sometime in February' and that they wanted to get it right before releasing!! As impatient as I am, I would rather wait a few weeks for a 'finished' light than get one with issues!!
> 
> If they are incorporating CPF suggestions, they have to do some engineering and hopefully testing, before manufacturing!!!


 
Good point. I just keep seeing this thread being bumped up and I think there may be a release date posted. I'm impatient what can I say :laughing:


----------



## Martini (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

So, unless I'm missing something, we still don't even know _what_ they're going to be selling. We know there are supposed to be two models based on voltage range, and that a 2AA and CR123A tube are going to be available as accessories. However, I haven't heard anything about what comes with which version. Kaidomain has a picture of a box with a complete 1AA Rexlight, the 2AA tube, and apparently a 14500. This seems like a sensible arrangement for the higher voltage version, but there isn't anything official yet. So, I guess the 1AA version will only come with that tube and no battery. What about the 123 tube? Only available separately I guess (which is fine with me; I don't need another 123 twisty).


----------



## StefanFS (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Whatever. Speculation never leads to much of anything.

From what I have seen about this product up to this date, I have a feeling it is going to be good. I can adapt if the product is good. Battery type is not that important, performance is.
Stefan


----------



## Flic (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

----------------------------------------------------------------------
THE LATEST NEWS ON THE CLICKIE REXLIGHT :

1) Pre Order interest level being taken here: http://www.kaidomain.com/rexlight/ 

Estimated $30 shipped to US

ATTENTION: THE COUNTER DOES NOT AUTOMATICALLY UPDATE WHEN YOU INPUT YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS. RECONSIDER ADDING A POST TO THIS THREAD THAT SAYS "I INPUTTED MY ADDRESS AND THE COUNTER STILL SAYS XX"

Okay, so I am confirming that I asked to be on the list for 2 units (with additional bodies 2xAA, 1xCR123 if available).


----------



## srvctec (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Nevermind...

someone already posted what I just did so I edited it out.

My bad.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



srvctec said:


> As of 1/23/2007, there are *351* people on the list. (updated daily)
> 
> as quoted from Kaidomain. This is looking pretty good as far as interest goes!



That number has been there the last couple of days, there must be way more.


----------



## srvctec (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



ernsanada said:


> That number has been there the last couple of days, there must be way more.



I just realized that someone already posted that info a few days ago and edited my post above when you were replying. Doh! I hate when that happens.

Yeah, I would think there would be more by now.


----------



## lukestephens777 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I just signed up for two rexlights! Still says 351 on the counter. Thanks


----------



## Mr_Dead (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I always seem to be in the minority...

I've decided that I have no real interest in any more lights that run on alkalines. I have maybe 45 CR123's laid in, they come up cheaper all the time (last purchase, thanks to slickdeals.net, was 25 for less than $24 shipped), and the energy-per-weight puts alkalines to shame. The only reason I'd pocket an alkaline light is if I were leaving the country for long enough that I might have to resupply.

If there's a CR123 clicky version, I'd be very interested... but I own a P1D CE. A longer, heavier, dimmer CR123 twisty makes no sense at all. 

Yeah, some will buy it because it's cheaper, but it won't excite the market that way. If it's going to be longer, the CR123 version had better be a clicky.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## grapplex (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## HiltiHome (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I'm still very interested in this light, although i don't like that they changed from HAIII nat to black.

I will only buy this light, if i can get it soon, cause when the Jetbeam MK2x comes out, i go for it and really don't need another AA light.....


----------



## Aero (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I see the website has been updated - the count now stands at 500+


*UPDATE* 3/2/2007:

- Pending Rexlight REX1.0/2.0 release date is mid-February (before Chinese New Year), the initial production run will be less than 1000 pieces. Rexlight email subscribers will have the priority to obtain them.


----------



## grapplex (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## grapplex (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## grapplex (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## grapplex (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## naturelle (Feb 4, 2007)

*changing hole-mechanics at the tailcap*

Hi folks!

I think the holes at the tailcap are not the best solution. I use my lights attached with a metal split ring like one uses on keys (a keyring?). This is not possible with the closed holes at the tailcap. The solution Jetbeam uses on the Mk2 is much better.

I would prefer an open hole in the middle.


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Are there any specs or pictures of the Jetbeam Mk2 ???


----------



## MattK (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I'm sure this means that kaidomain subscribers have first shot over non-subscribers. I'd expect our orders will be released at the same timeas theirs. They'll likely have their stock 3-7 days before we do simply because Kai is local and we have to air freight them in.



grapplex said:


> And finally I'm wondering if this meant kaidomain email subscribers or rexlight which could include dealextreme...also MattK is expecting some too. Is he going to have to wait? does he know this?


----------



## adnj (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



grapplex said:


> Additionally: Does Quickbeam have a version of this light to test? Is there a plan to get him one BEFORE we are asked to make the purchase decision? Are you that confident? Do you expect to be? Now that the Jetbeam and Fenix are real lights, I don't expect to order til each has been reviewed, including the rexlight. I encourage my fellow CPFers to wait the few days to do so. Don't let them emergency hustle you to order before the facts are in when it will only take a few days to get those facts.



For $30 delivered, I'm not going to worry too much. We aren't looking at the next version of the U2. I'm assume that these guys have been playing with this light for a long time and are just trying to keep quality control targets and handle shipping issues. 

And Grapplex, why do you have four posts back to back? I think about half of all your posts are in this thread! :lolsign:


----------



## srvctec (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



adnj said:


> And Grapplex, why do you have four posts back to back? I think about half of all your posts are in this thread! :lolsign:



I was wondering the same thing. Having a conversation with yourself kinda sux. :huh:


----------



## grapplex (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## adnj (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



grapplex said:


> My posts have a specific and directed audience. i dont need them to post back in this thread...
> 
> The Chinese already have too many of our Dollah's. Have them earn the next ones...
> 
> ...



Irrespective of the "directed audience," "the Chinese" are putting out good product at reasonable prices. By definition, the money is being earned. What's funny is that the lights we run after have decidely non-Chinese LEDs. Have you ever dropped a HDS EDC? It hurts. A $30 light won't matter much.

FLR consistently rates the Fenix lights as 5-star. Is that true of the other lights that you picked? 

The Jetbeam CL-E is about $40 delivered. I doubt that it will have 30% incremental performance.

As for taking one's self "very, very seriously,"  

Move my post counter up by one more so that I can keep up!!


----------



## martytoo (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



grapplex said:


> And why wouldn't I want to have a conversation with myself. I'm the smartest, cleverest, funniest person I know. I have all the right beliefs i'd want from a conversation partner, i see things all the right ways. I'm like twins....HAHAHAHAHAHA I also tend to take myself very, very seriously hahahahahaha


 
Napolean the Fifteenth?






http://www.oldies.com/artist-view/Napoleon-XIV.html


----------



## grapplex (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## adnj (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



grapplex said:


> Fenix arrogance and exploitative pricing, jetbeams delivery time clusterbang, rexlight's failure to prove bubkiss so far... In fact I'm defending in advance of what i fear are rexlight performance overpromises and kai's price suprises.
> 
> But by all means bow to anyone who wins your money. I won't be there beside you if i already paid.
> 
> Also, it really is time for quickbeam to add a sixth and seventh star. the P1D CE might deserve 6 stars, and there are some seven or even eight star lights coming down the pike in the next two months and maybe 9 star lights when Philips slaps back. The rexlight might be a 6 star light but stars/dollar the Cl-E and the Rexlight might be good temporary best values..only to be exceeded by summer.....



Fenix charged $20 extra and got their light out to the public quickly and with a new current-controlled regulation circuit. The competition was over $100 for the custom lights and they charged a premium also.

Exercise your right to vote with your dollar. Buy if you like it and keep your Visa in your pocket if you don't.

6th or 7th star is just a crock of crap!!! FLR just normalized their ratings. Doug did an excellent job of explaining that you can't have a relative ratings system that isn't on a forced-normal curve. 

Who cares what the flashlight du jour is? Buy what you like and enjoy it - or not. That's what this hobby is all about.

Pardon me as I step down from the soapbox.


----------



## srvctec (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



grapplex said:


> <snip>Also, it really is time for quickbeam to add a sixth and seventh star. the P1D CE might deserve 6 stars, and there are some seven or even eight star lights coming down the pike in the next two months and maybe 9 star lights when Philips slaps back. The rexlight might be a 6 star light but stars/dollar the Cl-E and the Rexlight might be good temporary best values..only to be exceeded by summer.....



Now you're trying to tell Doug how to do his job? Hmmmm......:huh:


----------



## grapplex (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## zzz (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

木楼


----------



## lightbug (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

To Perfectionist:
 
JET-I MK.II X 
150 Lumens
1AA
HA3
Orange peel textured reflector
Vin= 0.7V-4.2V
General mode: primary =>low=>high=>strobe
Turbo mode: 100% brightness =>adjustable strobe from 5Hz to 12 Hz
Clicky switch
Weight: 40g without battery
Water-resistant: 10m in the water
size: Length = 90mm, Width of head = 19.5mm, Width of tail= 18mm
Price in China: 400 RMB = ~$52 USD

Optional: 2-AA Extension Tube and CR123A battery tube


----------



## adnj (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



grapplex said:


> Yeah that's what I did. You'd have to start off in a defensive place to read that particular thing into what i said. quickbeam is a big boy. I'm sure he can ignore me without your help.
> 
> And as far as normailizing ratings...well that was pre-XR-E . It's either renorm or add stars, otherwise the original P1 and the upcoming Jetbeam MkII Cree remain in the same category. Maybe that was unfortunate timing, maybe its time to normalize them again. I guess you could just stuff all the upcoming lights into the five star category. Who want to buy an L1T or the old P1? As quickbeam retires his star rating system will decay in usefulness unless he wants to renorm the hundreds every six months. Which I doubt. I have nothing but admiration for his devotion. I'm sure he can handle a rational argument on the stars thing and doesn't need to be defended. The norming/extending thing isn't rocket science. Requires no emotion at all really. Really.




This was no rational argument. A rational statement would have been, "Due to technological advances a more flexible rating system may be in order." 

The fortunate part is that there is one; everyone who is in the forum is possibly bright enough  to understand that all of the lights can be ranked. Maybe Doug's website code reads the rankings and adds stars.

I keep seeing a lot of sarcasm. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## grapplex (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

...


----------



## abvidledUK (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Stop it...

Keep to thread, it is very boring and annoying to read all these personal attacks.

Stick to facts on torch pls.


----------



## dano (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Enough. No more B.S. in this thread.

Those involved in this ego-driven pissing match can take it somewhere else.

It seems there's more and more of this type of behavior occuring, and it's going to stop.

***Thread re-opened***
One member was banned for ten days, due to baiting, and flaming.

-dan


----------



## mchlwise (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

So... if I'm reading all of this correctly...

You use the light for more than 5 seconds on any particular level and the light will turn back on in that level correct? 

I'm not sure how I feel about this. 

I see the benefit: If you like a certain level, it always comes on at that level, and the light becomes a simple on/off clicky - no fuss no muss. 

But I also see the negative: You have to remember what level you left it in. If I'm using the light frequently at different levels for different tasks, and then throw it in my pocket on the way to the theater - I don't know what level the light was last in, and if I'm going to blast everybody around me trying to look at my program, and subsequently annoy them going through mode after mode till I get to low. 

I really like that with the L1DCE you can just twist slightly verifying that the head's not tight, and you know the light will come on at low. 

:candle:


----------



## adnj (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Still waiting for the email to come saying that it's ready to ship...


----------



## slim shady (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

This still on?


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

I wonder if doug got the light yet (no pressure if you're reading this)


----------



## whc (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Any news/dates for the Rexlight REX2.0?, I am really looking forward for this flashlight ...


----------



## x2x3x2 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Their holiday last for a week, so perhaps sometime next week?


----------



## whc (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*

Sounds nice if it will already be next week . Waiting time is long and hard...


----------



## luchs (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: r-light*

got this message from kai today:

_Rexlight REX2.0 is almost ready. We are preparating the user manual and putting everything together. REX2.0 will be ready at the end of Feb._

only some days left ......


----------



## Flash-addict (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: r-light*

that's very good to hear. can't wait


----------



## Thujone (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Chinese Cree XR-E AA Clickie...Quickbeam to Review*



whc said:


> Sounds nice if it will already be next week . Waiting time is long and hard...



heh... you said long and hard... :lolsign:

Sorry been a long day already.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: r-light*

Wow... I don't think I've ever seen so many deleted posts in one thread in CPF's history!

Anyway, is someone in america going to be handling this light or will is it going be a paypal-only thing direct from Asia?

I very much want one over an L1D, mostly because of the finish.


----------



## LiteBrite (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: r-light*



luchs said:


> got this message from kai today:
> 
> _Rexlight REX2.0 is almost ready. We are preparating the user manual and putting everything together. REX2.0 will be ready at the end of Feb._
> 
> only some days left ......


Was this sent to you because you added your e-mail to the interest page on their site?


----------



## DM51 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: r-light*

Is there any further point to this thread? The OP seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth along with all his posts (and the original thread title) and it is difficult to make much sense of what is going on with all the irrelevant flaming etc mixed into the content. Would it be better for someone else to start it again?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 24, 2007)

Perhaps.

I really have no idea what happened in this thread. This is a very interesting light and obviously a competitor to Fenix, Liteflux and Jetbeam. I would like to see what they have to offer.


----------



## srvctec (Feb 25, 2007)

InfidelCastro said:


> I really have no idea what happened in this thread.



The OP was banned for some things he said and apparently because of being banned has decided to delete all his posts in this thread and every single post he's made anywhere on CPF (this shouldn't be allowed IMHO). I think the mods outta close this thread and someone else with the inside scoop on these Rexlights should start a new thread.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## luchs (Feb 25, 2007)

no, i sent him an email to ask what's going on.


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 25, 2007)

Why was he banned ? And how dumb is that !!!


----------



## Jmurman (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks nice, I signed up


----------



## dano (Feb 26, 2007)

The reason was stated in my post above, and board moderation activities are not discussed in ongoing threads.

Currently, the member in question is NOT banned, and chose to edit his/her posts.

This thread can continue, ON TOPIC.


----------



## MikieHead (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight 2.0*

OK then, on topic,,,,,,,

Just got an email from Kai:

"Thanks for your email. Rexlight REX2.0 manufacturer is back to work. If everything goes fine, the light will be ready to ship in about 10 days."

SO we hopefully will have another AA Cree choice shortly.....
Now if I could just info on my next intended AAA Cree, I could sleep better!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiteBrite (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you guys contacting Kai for these updates or are you receiving the e-mails because you signed up on the website? I signed up a while ago but have never received any e-mails from Kai.


----------



## Flash-addict (Feb 26, 2007)

LiteBrite said:


> Are you guys contacting Kai for these updates or are you receiving the e-mails because you signed up on the website? I signed up a while ago but have never received any e-mails from Kai.



I signed up on the website just like mikiehead and got the same e-mail today.


----------



## MikieHead (Feb 26, 2007)

Flash-addict said:


> I signed up on the website just like mikiehead and got the same e-mail today.



My email was in response to an email I sent Kai I think....... 

I did sign up on the site too....................


----------



## grapplex (Feb 26, 2007)

...


----------



## mchlwise (Feb 27, 2007)

grapplex said:


> That should end the need to further discuss this issue, my involvement, or what should be done. I expect that commenting on or to this post will violate forum rules as dictated.



It's a forum. 

Anyone should be able to comment on or to any post, as long as they do so in an appropriate manner.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 27, 2007)

:duck: Tell me the Lawyers haven't take over CPF!



grapplex said:


> Short of a Terms of Service clause stating otherwise which is accepted explicitly, posters are the copyright owners of their posts. I chose to exercise my right to revoke consent to reproduce my writing. I make no apologies and no more posts.
> 
> Given that, someone who is willing to own the thread and the rexlight/cpf communication issue should start a continuation thread.
> 
> That should end the need to further discuss this issue, my involvement, or what should be done. I expect that commenting on or to this post will violate forum rules as dictated.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 27, 2007)

grapplex said:


> Short of a Terms of Service clause stating otherwise which is accepted explicitly, posters are the copyright owners of their posts. I chose to exercise my right to revoke consent to reproduce my writing. I make no apologies and no more posts.
> 
> Given that, someone who is willing to own the thread and the rexlight/cpf communication issue should start a continuation thread.
> 
> That should end the need to further discuss this issue, my involvement, or what should be done. I expect that commenting on or to this post will violate forum rules as dictated.


 You trashed your own thread, deleted its title and all your posts in it, and now you want to reclaim it and have the right to stipulate who can say what in it. I see.


----------



## adnj (Feb 27, 2007)

I signed up at the website ages ago but I haven't received ANY emails regarding the Rexlight.


----------



## grapplex (Feb 27, 2007)

...


----------



## Barton (Feb 27, 2007)

grapplex said:


> Hmmm. I was just echoing mgmts tone. No fun eh? I personally don't care what you write. Not a whit.
> 
> Why I'm exiting. Careful tho. You might come back to discover your username won't work. Mind you, no one will have sent an email or invited you to answer or apologize or defend yourself. And unless you email to complain no one will have told you for how long. Nope, you will be treated with the caprice of a Junior High School girl, maybe even by grown men who work in law enforcement.
> 
> ...



Where's Kai's site?


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 27, 2007)

Can we get back on topic.

OK,

I haven't received a single email update of the Rexlight. I thing I would buy the Cree "U2" on Dealextreme instead. Sorry no buy both here, I only have money for one flashlight.

Edit: Here's the site http://www.kaidomain.com/rexlight/


----------



## mchlwise (Feb 27, 2007)

grapplex said:


> Nope, you will be treated with the caprice of a Junior High School girl, maybe even by grown men who work in law enforcement.



You talk of capriciousness, yet it is you who childishly deleted all your posts from this forum, called them "your" property even though they were posted in a public forum, "took your ball" and went home. 

:thumbsdow

See ya.


----------



## grapplex (Feb 27, 2007)

...


----------



## cheapo (Feb 27, 2007)

"the wise man is he who refrains from bickering."


----------



## Barton (Feb 27, 2007)

Gunner12 said:


> Can we get back on topic.
> 
> OK,
> 
> ...




Thanks. Still looks too good to be true. Are they selling these in China/Asia yet?


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 27, 2007)

The site says "Rexlight is already selling crazy in Japan and many parts of Asia." So I presume it is still on sale in Asia.

If you get one, could you please post a review so we could have a preview of what is expected?


----------



## Lobo (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if this light is regulated on 14500? And has there been any news on the work on improving the brightness (was some issues with that according to the review at kaidomain)?

Cheers.


----------



## whc (Feb 27, 2007)

The REX2.0 should work with 14500 and 2xAA, the REX1.0 works with 1xAA only (1.2-1.5v).


----------



## wacomme (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't received an email from them, either. I signed up several weeks ago. Hmmm.


----------



## slim shady (Feb 28, 2007)

Bump piddy bump


----------



## lukestephens777 (Feb 28, 2007)

Has anyone actually got a Rexlight yet? I signed up to the list on his site, and have never got any emails. These are fantastic sounding lights for the money!


----------



## davenlei (Feb 28, 2007)

According to Kai's site, the Rex2.0 will work with 1AA as well. Is this not true?


----------



## adnj (Feb 28, 2007)

davenlei said:


> According to Kai's site, the Rex2.0 will work with 1AA as well. Is this not true?


 
Supposed to work with AA's but optimized to use Li rechargeables.


----------



## adnj (Feb 28, 2007)

Still waiting for official word but the latest rumor is that Rexlight will be available around March 15th.


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 1, 2007)

The link in Kai's new site is gone. Does anyone know the faith of this light?


----------



## Martini (Mar 1, 2007)

LiteBrite said:


> The link in Kai's new site is gone. Does anyone know the faith of this light?


 :shrug: I don't know what's going on, but this is disconcerting to say the least. No update for nearly a month, and then no page at all? With that on top of the horrid state of this thread, I'm beginning to think the Rex 2.0 is cursed.


----------



## Flash-addict (Mar 1, 2007)

here is the website. he just needs to update it. I think, hope to see it on there very soon


----------



## adnj (Mar 1, 2007)

Flash-addict said:


> here is the website. he just needs to update it. I think, hope to see it on there very soon



What website? you mean this


----------



## Flash-addict (Mar 1, 2007)

adnj said:


> What website? you mean this



oops, yeah, that's the one. it's been a long day. i forgot to put the address in. lol


----------



## infection0 (Mar 1, 2007)

Martini said:


> :shrug: I don't know what's going on, but this is disconcerting to say the least. No update for nearly a month, and then no page at all? With that on top of the horrid state of this thread, I'm beginning to think the Rex 2.0 is cursed.



You obviously haven't been tracking the Jetbeam C-LE


----------



## Lobo (Mar 1, 2007)

Someone mentioned that Quickbeam was going to review this one, guess it was Grapplex, but kind of hard to tell with all the posts gone. Anyone know if that's still on and if anyone has shipped one to him? Would be sweet (allthough I realise he has other more important obligations).


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys, i don`t wanna **** on your bonfire but check out the first post to this thread, AND all of Grapplex`s posts have GONE !!!!


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 1, 2007)

I added my email address early on, and I still haven't received any notices.


----------



## Calina (Mar 1, 2007)

It's almost here : http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=155273


----------



## Lobo (Mar 1, 2007)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> Guys, i don`t wanna **** on your bonfire but check out the first post to this thread, AND all of Grapplex`s posts have GONE !!!!


 
Uh, yeah? Not sure what youre hinting or pissing at , but Grapplex is not connected to Rexlight in any official way, as far as I know. And there are some CPFs who got a confirmation mail about the Rexlight so I'm pretty sure this light is still on.


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 1, 2007)

From Kai:

Hi Frank:

We just updated our website. I will add a rexlight section shortly.

Rexlight REX2.0 will be available in a week. I will keep you updated shortly.

Kai



I added my name early on and never received anything. I sent him an e-mail to the address on the site and he responded.

The Rexlight is alive and kicking!!:rock:


----------



## HowieG (Mar 1, 2007)

I received the same message telling me that these lights would become available in a week and I'm planning to buy one...but first I remember reading issues where the output was only at 80% of the L1D. Does anyone recall this and do we know if this problem has been rectified???


----------



## Calina (Mar 1, 2007)

So what if the output is 80% of the L1D ? 

You will get extended runtime!

Besides you could hardly see the difference in luminosity (less than 10%) (log 1.25)


----------



## Lobo (Mar 1, 2007)

IIRC, the output on 14500 was 80% of the P1D CE. And they were going to work on improving the output. Anxious for reviews on this light. And if it will be 30USD or 50USD.


----------



## jbl (Mar 2, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that this light doesn't significantly boost the voltage of a single NiMH AA to increase light output, which I think means that if you're using NiMH cells, output will be significantly lower than the fenix L1D. The test that I saw was using a lithium to get 80% of the fenix brightness on a lithium. The max 380mA draw on high with a single NiMH AA doesn't seem adequate.

Was definitely interested, but not so much if this is the case. Thoughts? Am I missing something?


----------



## Mike abcd (Mar 2, 2007)

jbl said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that this light doesn't significantly boost the voltage of a single NiMH AA to increase light output, which I think means that if you're using NiMH cells, output will be significantly lower than the fenix L1D. The test that I saw was using a lithium to get 80% of the fenix brightness on a lithium. The max 380mA draw on high with a single NiMH AA doesn't seem adequate.
> 
> Was definitely interested, but not so much if this is the case. Thoughts? Am I missing something?



Looks that way to me too. The AA NiMH output is way too low for me to have any interest.

Mike


----------



## srvctec (Mar 2, 2007)

Mike abcd said:


> Looks that way to me too. The AA NiMH output is way too low for me to have any interest.
> 
> Mike



Yup, me too. I just ordered a L1D CE last night from 4sevens- was going to get the Rexlight instead, but too many things I'm not crazy about with it.


----------



## jled (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm worried that the Rexlight may not be bright enough and the levels may not work properly using 14500's. If Rexlight is using a current limiting circuit to control the levels will this light end up like the L1D and P1D CE, where lower levels won't work at 3.7-4.2 volts? My Jetbeam CLE uses PWM and all levels work using 14500's, and it is every bit as bright if not slightly brighter than my P1D CE.


----------



## Mel_PL (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll take one.

-- M.


----------



## Gary123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Lobo said:


> IIRC, the output on 14500 was 80% of the P1D CE. And they were going to work on improving the output. Anxious for reviews on this light. And if it will be 30USD or 50USD.



When I last saw the Kaidomain site, about 2 weeks ago, the Rexlight was listed at $50. But at this moment, the Kaidomain site is down, which worries me a little. Just checked again and its working. So I'm feeling better.


----------



## HarveyRich (Apr 11, 2007)

Every time the Kaidomain or DX sites go down for a few hours or even a day or two, so many people get nervous that they're going under. They've been around for a few years (as a team) and give excellent service. Why do people get nervous so quickly?


----------



## LightScene (Apr 11, 2007)

"Why do people get nervous so quickly?"
One reason is because we know they collected $45,000 in advance for the Rexlights.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought at least some of the Rexlights have been already shipped. Mine is on the slow boat from Hongkong.

- Vikas


----------



## srvctec (Apr 11, 2007)

LightScene said:


> "Why do people get nervous so quickly?"
> One reason is because we know they collected $45,000 in advance for the Rexlights.



I think that's why it's called a *pre-order*.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 11, 2007)

I have been through at least 10+ pre orders. I've ALWAYS have gotten my orders. Most of the the time they are never on time.
Some come a couple of days late, weeks late or months late. 

Relax they will be here.


----------

